# Strange behavior?



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

OK I think this might just be behavior for establishing dominance, but I just wanted to check. My two false perculas are acting a bit strange. When the larger fish comes near the slightly smaller fish, the smaller fish lays on its side and shakes. The larger one takes one nip at him (his fins are undamaged though) and then leaves. They act perfectly normal after one or two of those little episodes, as if nothing ever happened.

From what I have been reading, this sounds like normal dominance behavior, where the larger fish is telling the smaller fish to become a male, and the shaking means that the smaller fish will not give the larger one a hard time. I just wanted to check with you guys to see if you guys think that it is normal that they are doing this only a few days after coming home, and to check to see if there are any special accommodations I should make for them. 

They both appear healthy and they eat what ever I feed them (both frozen brine shrimp, and sinking krill pellets). They swim around all day, and are very interesting to watch because of the way they swim compared to the fish I'm used to.

Edit: Here they are. Pat and Chris


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah its totally normal, eventually one will get a lot bigger and thats ur female


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

those are some nice clowns. good luck


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> Yeah its totally normal, eventually one will get a lot bigger and thats ur female


Cool thanks. I just wanted to make sure. I read a lot about the clownfish before buying them, but you can never be too sure.


----------

